# It's done - RB26'd GTT



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

It's back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Picked it up on Xmas Eve, had a great time in it so far but I'm still running the new engine in (it has been completely stripped and rebuilt now) so it'll go back in Jan for the last few bits to be fitted and get mapped.

Done 500miles so far with another 500 or so to go then 450HP here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Fantastic news mate, so pleased to read that and it looks fantastic  

My guess is that it will be a bit lively :smokin:


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

*At bloody last *


----------



## A & C (Jun 25, 2002)

Well done Ian....... Splended news..... Roll on 2006 for major sideways action...!!

Happy new year chap,

All the best

AL


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Great news Ian, get some more miles on the engine quick as you can 

It must feel like having a new car all over again:smokin:


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats mate car looks lovely


----------



## beachboy (Aug 28, 2003)

Nice one matey.


----------



## Josewick (May 16, 2002)

well done matey


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Nice one Ian  
Looks very nice & glad you got it finished ok.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Welcome back Ian, 

I bet it's been worth the wait though! (It looks a very good job too!).


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Hope all goes well with it IAN ,looks good .

Me Says in gay voice

"I'm the only 34 in the Village"


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

about bloody time .... i cannot believe how long its taken .... shocking.

really pleased for you though mucker ... enjoy it dude


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Brilliant news Ian. Look forward to seeing it.
Quick hint......bubble meet - last Sunday in Jan, Feb, Mar


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Lush!

Nice one Ian


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Lurvely :smokin:


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Dave W - Trying to do the Feb one but works a pain


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I can wait to see it


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Looks good my friend. Well done and I bet you cant wait until that mapping session


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Superb news Ian... back before mine... bugger....


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

Very nice! a friend of mine here in NZ has one with a RB26, he managed to do a 11.9 sec in it, with a 1.4 sec 60ft time (very good rubbers mund you!), a very lively car to say the least!! How much lighter are they to a GTR?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Congratulations Ian, not before time.


Enjoy


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

*kool*

Well done mate, best comes to those who wait. Savage looking car. Hop all goes well with her.


----------



## MR2 Dave (May 7, 2002)

Fantastic news Ian  I know youre still running it in, but how does the engine feel compared to the Neo with regards to power delivery etc?


----------



## amo (Dec 20, 2005)

hi mate well done hope to see u in bristol on the 20th
iv been spendin more money again as well lol 

thx amo


----------



## junglechink (Jul 30, 2005)

sexy.

i want one.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

so carlsberg do make gts's really beautifull engine beware twisty bits


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

Whooooooooaaaaaa, that is a verytasty GTT now Mr Ian, you are the man.

Keepwell

andy


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Latest Pictures Folks - The Mappings done and it's getting Dyno'd next week


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

That's really smart. I love the exposed intercooler pipework.

What spec is the engine?


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Vennuth - Quickie Spec - Powerfc/Tomei Cams/550cc Inj/Z32 AFM's @ 1bar

Full spec - http://www.r34gtt.net/r34currentspec.jpg (Big Picture)

I left the pipework open as I don't like shiney mesh and even if you paint the mesh black it chips back to silver again.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

What are wi betting for HP? Any wild guesses? It does look good!


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Anything around 400hp at the hubs (about [email protected]) would make me well happy


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice!! 5th gear drifts anyone?


----------

